# New thing - Peeing!



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

So Zorro has suddenly started peeing when he gets excited. He's 3 months short of 2 years , so definitely not a puppy thing. And today he peed in the house. And today's episode wasn't due to excitation either This was the first time he peed inside after he was house trained. I have no clue what's going on with him. 

Any advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh little zorro - we need an updated picture please 
Ralph can still piddle a little when he gets excited when you come home, I encourage him to come outside to do his meet & greet! 
And when I was getting Christmas decorations out & I went to move a box which had a load of empty bubble wrap in, there was a yellow liquid in there 
I can only assume Ralph lifted his leg & peed on it!! Ruby couldn't of done it, I didn't see him - but no other explanation??
Maybe the box had a funny smell as it had been in the shed.
Ralph is over 3 years old now - sorry, no advice!!
Where and what did he pee on??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Very odd. Have you had any guests lately? Our Zorbie will mark when men come over. If not I'd have the vet check him over. It seems strange to me.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Seems strange to do such a thing now. I'd get him checked out. Might have an infection.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I was thinking maybe a urinary infection as well. I would have a Vet check.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

It's strange he's only just doing it now,so yes worth a trip to the vets! 
I can sympathise with you as Molly has always done this ,but only when excited so we use to put her outside as soon as we got home. Now she is nearly two and doesn't do it with us unless we were to make a huge fuss of her when we first get home,but once she's got over her excitement she's fine. She now only does it when we get visitors so I usually put her out and to safe guard the carpets she then wears some panties designed for dogs  thankfully Sid hasn't got this problem


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

The few times he did it was outside the house when I went home to visit my folks nearby. He sees them very often by still gets excited when we go there. 
Another time I was holding him when we were going doing the elevator and some strange men got in, which scared him and he peed all over me. 
With the latest one that happened inside the house, it was a very normal day. No visitors. He and I were playing with a ball inside the house and suddenly , he pees. Right in front of me. 
I did do some research and also came up with UTi as one reason. So am giving him some home remedies before I take him to the vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If he has a UTI he will be very uncomfortable and feel poorly so I would take him to the vets to rule it out first - especially as you were concerned with some other things about him recently


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor zorro, I hope he's ok, keep us updated


----------

